# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاریخ ثبت نام کنکور 1400 از سوی سنجش اعلام شد (جدید)

## _Joseph_

*بر اساس اعلام  سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور متقاضیان ثبت‌نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰  از تاریخ ۱۲ بهمن ماه می توانند نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کنند.
*

*به گزارش خبرگزاری مهر به نقل از سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، این سازمان در  اطلاعیه‌ای اعلام کرد: متقاضیان ثبت‌نام و شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰  برای پذیرش در رشته‌های با آزمون در دوره‌های روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)،  نیمه حضوری، مجازی، پردیس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی‌،  دانشگاه پیام نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالی غیرانتفاعی و غیردولتی و همچنین  رشته‌های تحصیلی با آزمون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی می‌توانند از روز یکشنبه  مورخ ۹۹/۱۱/۱۲ (دوازدهم بهمن ماه ۱۳۹۹) منحصراً از طریق درگاه اطلاع‌رسانی  این سازمان به نشانی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام کنند.*
*مهلت ثبت نام از این تاریخ آغاز و در روز شنبه مورخ ۹۹/۱۱/۱۸ (هیجدهم  بهمن ماه ۱۳۹۹) پایان می‌پذیرد؛ لذا متقاضیان می‌توانند در مهلت مقرر برای  شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰ ثبت‌نام کنند.*
*دفترچه راهنما به همراه اطلاعیه تکمیلی ثبت‌نام در آزمون مذکور همزمان  با شروع ثبت‌نام از طریق درگاه اطلاع رسانی این سازمان قابل دسترس خواهد  بود.*
*آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰ در تاریخ‌های (دهم تیرماه یکهزار و چهارصد) و (یازدهم تیرماه یکهزار و چهارصد) برگزار خواهد شد.*
*ضمناً پیرو اطلاعیه مورخ ۹۹/۰۸/۲۲ یاددآوری می‌شود سوالات آزمون سراسری  سال ۱۴۰۰ و بعد از آن برای تمامی متقاضیان اعم از نظام قدیم و نظام جدید،  صرفاً بر مبنای دروس نظام آموزشی جدید ۳-۳-۶ طراحی و برگزار خواهد شد.*

----------


## Mina_medicine

*مبارکه ...*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

نمیدونم چرا حسو حال تاپیک شمارش معکوس بهم دس داد  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> نمیدونم چرا حسو حال تاپیک شمارش معکوس بهم دس داد


الله و اکبر این همه جلال...... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## paradise.

بدجوری استرس گرفتم

----------


## sepehr_a

برای ما کسایی که کنکور 99 رو دادیم خیلی زود داره فاصله دو کنکور طی میشه تا همین مهر درگیر کنکور قبلی بودیم

----------


## Maneli

دوستان عزیز یه سوالی داشتم 
با دیپلم کارودانش میشه کنکور زبان و هنر شرکت کرد؟؟؟
شنیدم ریاضی و تجربی نمیشه شرکت کرد!!!
راهی هست بشه با با دیپلم کارودانش کنکور ریاضی شرکت کرد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> دوستان عزیز یه سوالی داشتم 
> با دیپلم کارودانش میشه کنکور زبان و هنر شرکت کرد؟؟؟
> شنیدم ریاضی و تجربی نمیشه شرکت کرد!!!
> راهی هست بشه با با دیپلم کارودانش کنکور ریاضی شرکت کرد؟؟؟


اگه کارودانش یا فنی حرفه ای نظام جدید باشید میتونید تجربی ریاضی انسانی هم شرکت کنید 
اگه دیپلم کاردانش نظام قدیم باشه باید اقدام کنید برای گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی بعد میتونید باز هم هر کدوم از این سه رشته گفتم شرکت کنید هر پیش دانشگاهی هم ( ریاضی، تجربی انسانی) گرفتید مهم نیست 
ولی چون پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم دیگه منسوخ شده شما باید پیش دانشگاهی معادل بگیرید یعنی خود مدرسه برای شما برنامه معادل درست میکنه و میتونید در امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم یکی از سه رشته شرکت کنید و در نهایت معادل مدرک معادل پیش دانشگاهی بگیرید و بعد در کنکور شرکت کنید البته به کنکور ۱۴۰۰ میرسید

----------


## Maneli

> اگه کارودانش یا فنی حرفه ای نظام جدید باشید میتونید تجربی ریاضی انسانی هم شرکت کنید 
> اگه دیپلم کاردانش نظام قدیم باشه باید اقدام کنید برای گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی بعد میتونید باز هم هر کدوم از این سه رشته گفتم شرکت کنید هر پیش دانشگاهی هم ( ریاضی، تجربی انسانی) گرفتید مهم نیست 
> ولی چون پیش دانشگاهی نظام قدیم دیگه منسوخ شده شما باید پیش دانشگاهی معادل بگیرید یعنی خود مدرسه برای شما برنامه معادل درست میکنه و میتونید در امتحانات نهایی سال دوازدهم یکی از سه رشته شرکت کنید و در نهایت معادل مدرک معادل پیش دانشگاهی بگیرید و بعد در کنکور شرکت کنید البته به کنکور ۱۴۰۰ میرسید


خیلی ممنون از توضیحات تون 
ببخشید یعنی کسی که الان دانش آموز سال دوازدهم کار ودانش هست برای ۱۴۰۰ میتونه کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کنه؟؟؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> برای ما کسایی که کنکور 99 رو دادیم خیلی زود داره فاصله دو کنکور طی میشه تا همین مهر درگیر کنکور قبلی بودیم


برای همه زود میگذره

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> خیلی ممنون از توضیحات تون 
> ببخشید یعنی کسی که الان دانش آموز سال دوازدهم کار ودانش هست برای ۱۴۰۰ میتونه کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کنه؟؟؟


بله چرا که نه 
راستی تبریک میگم قبولی زبان آلمانی شهید بهشتی )) 
پردیس دانشکده زبان آلمانی شما الان همون ولنجک ؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

شت استرس گرفتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> شت استرس گرفتم



ریلکس ریلکس ریلکستر
استرس کسترس چی چی هست؟؟؟

استرس رو بزار برای زمانی که میگن کارت های ورود به جلسه تو سایت سنجش قرار گرفت :Y (395):  :Y (668): :troll (1):

----------


## Maneli

> بله چرا که نه 
> راستی تبریک میگم قبولی زبان آلمانی شهید بهشتی )) 
> پردیس دانشکده زبان آلمانی شما الان همون ولنجک ؟


مرسییی خیلی ممنونم  :Yahoo (1): 
والا من خبر ندارم کجاست اصلا نرفتم فعلا یه سامانه به درد نخور و یک گروه واتس آپ داریم گفتن دانشگاه تونه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> مرسییی خیلی ممنونم 
> والا من خبر ندارم کجاست اصلا نرفتم فعلا یه سامانه به درد نخور و یک گروه واتس آپ داریم گفتن دانشگاه تونه


اون حس و حالی که همه اول ترم تجربه میکنن شما تجربه نکردید همین البته سال آینده تجربه خواهید کرد 
 :Yahoo (20): 
یعنی سال دیگه حس ترم اولی ها دارید در حالی که ترم ۳ هستید باحاله که ))

----------


## _Joseph_

> مرسییی خیلی ممنونم 
> والا من خبر ندارم کجاست اصلا نرفتم فعلا یه سامانه به درد نخور و یک گروه واتس آپ داریم گفتن دانشگاه تونه


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Dr.gh

آخیششش ایشالا زودتر موقع اعلام نتایج شه بگن قبول شدیم :Yahoo (21): 
ن ک فک کنین تووپ خوندم و خیالم راحته :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21): / ولی خداوکیلی خسته شدم دیگ فقط منتظر اون روزم ک دانشجو شدم :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Maneli

> اون حس و حالی که همه اول ترم تجربه میکنن شما تجربه نکردید همین البته سال آینده تجربه خواهید کرد 
> 
> یعنی سال دیگه حس ترم اولی ها دارید در حالی که ترم ۳ هستید باحاله که ))


ترم اول برای ما که خیلی یه جوری بود :Yahoo (4): اما از این دید توجه نکرده بودم آره با حاله))))

----------


## _Joseph_

> آخیششش ایشالا زودتر موقع اعلام نتایج شه بگن قبول شدیم
> ن ک فک کنین تووپ خوندم و خیالم راحته/ ولی خداوکیلی خسته شدم دیگ فقط منتظر اون روزم ک دانشجو شدم


*
یه روزی یه ماهی کوچولو میره پیش یه ماهی پیر و میگه : میخوام اونچیزی که همه بهش میگن اقیانوس رو پیدا کنم 
ماهی پیر میگه : اقیانوس؟؟؟ این همونچیزی هست که الان توش هستی !
ماهی جوون میگه : این؟؟؟ اینجا؟؟؟ اینکه فقط آب هست !!! چیزی که من میخوام اقیانوسسسسسسسسسه اقیانوسسسسس!*

----------


## Dr.gh

> *
> یه روزی یه ماهی کوچولو میره پیش یه ماهی پیر و میگه : میخوام اونچیزی که همه بهش میگن اقیانوس رو پیدا کنم 
> ماهی پیر میگه : اقیانوس؟؟؟ این همونچیزی هست که الان توش هستی !
> ماهی جوون میگه : این؟؟؟ اینجا؟؟؟ اینکه فقط آب هست !!! چیزی که من میخوام اقیانوسسسسسسسسسه اقیانوسسسسس!*


فقط میخام این برچسب کنکوری بودن/تو مگ کنکور نداری؟/چرا نمیری درستو بخونی؟/ میدونی ثبت نام کنکور نزدیکه و... رو دیگ نشنوم :Yahoo (21): 
اقیانوس نخاستیم اصن فقط ولمون کنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> آخیششش ایشالا زودتر موقع اعلام نتایج شه بگن قبول شدیم
> ن ک فک کنین تووپ خوندم و خیالم راحته/ ولی خداوکیلی خسته شدم دیگ فقط منتظر اون روزم ک دانشجو شدم


*حس و حالت رو درک میکنم

ولی بهتره این طرز نگرش رو از همین الآن بذاری کنار .... بجای منتظر بودن ، از لحظه ی حالت بهترین استفاده رو بکن

وگرنه انتظار کشیدن ها تمومی نداره.....این انتظارها دورت رو احاطه میکنن و زندانیت خواهند کرد

*یک کنکوری رو فرض کن که انتظار میکشه دانشجوی پزشکی بشه و از شر کنکوری بودن خلاص بشه
حالا دانشجوی پزشکی شده و انتظار میکشه دوسال علوم پایه اش هرچه سریعتر تموم بشه و از شر ترم پایینی بودن و درس های بی فایده خلاص بشه
حالا انتظار میکشه دوره ی سخت فیزیوپات رو تموم کنه و چشم انتظار ورود به بالین و بیمارستانه
حالا یه استاجر توی بیمارستانه و انتظار میکشه تا به اینترنی برسه و از شر رفتار بد ترم بالایی ها و نادیده گرفته شدن خلاص بشه
حالا اینترنه و بیشتر از همیشه حس زندانی بودن رو تجربه میکنه و چشم انتظار این هست که دوسال طرح رو تموم کنه و برای آزمون تخصص اقدام کنه
و این روند انتظار ادامه خواهد داشت تا چشم از دنیا ببندد !!! درحالی که هیچ وقت از اکنون خود رضایت نداشت و ازش استفاده لازم رو نکرد و کارش شده بود انتظار و ناله کردن

----------


## nazanin.mrd

سلام.دوستان ی سوال
 برای ثبت نام کنکور همیشه انتهای فرایند ثبت نام میپرسه ک ایا در کنکور سال گذشته شرکت کردید یا نه
من برای کنکور۹۹ ثبت نام کردم اما به خاطر کرونا شرکت نکردم  حالا استرس دارم ک نکنه اشتباه بزنم سنجش ایراد بگیره محرومم کنه 
مبنا سوال  ثبت نامه کنکوره یا حضور سر جلسه؟///

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام.دوستان ی سوال
>  برای ثبت نام کنکور همیشه انتهای فرایند ثبت نام میپرسه ک ایا در کنکور سال گذشته شرکت کردید یا نه
> من برای کنکور۹۹ ثبت نام کردم اما به خاطر کرونا شرکت نکردم  حالا استرس دارم ک نکنه اشتباه بزنم سنجش ایراد بگیره محرومم کنه 
> مبنا سوال  ثبت نامه کنکوره یا حضور سر جلسه؟///


*سلام

شما حتی اگه پارسال سرجلسه کنکور هم میرفتید ، امسال محروم نمی شدید

ببین... اگه یک نفر کنکور شرکت کنه و انتخاب رشته کنه و در یک دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشه اما در دانشگاه ثبت نام نکنه سال بعد نمیتونه دانشگاه دولتی رو درداخل انتخاب رشته هاش قرار بده یعنی کنکور میتونه بده ولی یک سال از انتخاب دانشگاه های دولتی محروم میشه

شما اگه انتخاب رشته هم میکردید میتونستید امسال کنکور بدید*

----------


## Mohamad_R

فقط جان مادرتون یه عکس خوب بدین اسکن ! 

قیافم داغون 
عکس چروک 
اسکنر ماقبل تاریخ 
باعث شد 31 مرداد 99 به سختی راهم بدن ازمون !

----------


## nazanin.mrd

> *سلام
> 
> شما حتی اگه پارسال سرجلسه کنکور هم میرفتید ، امسال محروم نمی شدید
> 
> ببین... اگه یک نفر کنکور شرکت کنه و انتخاب رشته کنه و در یک دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشه اما در دانشگاه ثبت نام نکنه سال بعد نمیتونه دانشگاه دولتی رو درداخل انتخاب رشته هاش قرار بده یعنی کنکور میتونه بده ولی یک سال از انتخاب دانشگاه های دولتی محروم میشه
> 
> شما اگه انتخاب رشته هم میکردید میتونستید امسال کنکور بدید*


ممنون از راهنماییتون. در نهایت در جواب اون سوال ک ایا در کنکور شرکت کردید بزنم بله یا خیر؟

----------


## __Violet__

*نکات مهم:* دارا بودن ديپلم نظام آموزشي جديد 3-3-6 ، اعم از شاخه هاي نظري، فني و حرفه اي يا كاردانش و يا اخذ ديپلم* حداكثر تا تاريخ 31/06/1400،* دارا بودن مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي و يا اخذ مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي *حداكثر تا تاريخ 31/06/1400،* دارا بودن ديپلم دوره چهارساله نظام قديم و يا مدرك كارداني (فوق ديپلم) براي متقاضیان ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري الزامي است. دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه اي و كاردانش (نظام آموزشی غیر 3-3-6) كه* فاقد مدرك پيش دانشگاهي يا كارداني هستند حق ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1400 را ندارند* و در صورت ثبت نام در آزمون به عنوان متخلف شناخته شده و برابر ضوابط با آنان برخورد خواهد شد.



سلام با توجه به این مورد بالا میشه با فوق دیپلم فنی یا کارودانش نظام قدیم کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟؟

----------


## Insidee

دوستان سلام 
زمان ثبت نام کنکور بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی کی هست 
الان میتونن ثبت نام کنن یا بعدا دفترچه جدا میاد .؟؟

----------


## 1998

دوستان کسی می‌دونه بند 38 تقاضانامه کنکور چیه ؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> دوستان کسی می‌دونه بند 38 تقاضانامه کنکور چیه ؟

----------


## mahboobe

*خدایا به امید خودت*

----------


## Fatima. F

> ممنون از راهنماییتون. در نهایت در جواب اون سوال ک ایا در کنکور شرکت کردید بزنم بله یا خیر؟


عزیزم نوشته در سال گذشته ثبت نام کردی یا نه. منم مثل شما ثبت نام کردم ولی شرکت نکردم. پس باید تیک بزنی.

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستان سلام 
> زمان ثبت نام کنکور بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی کی هست 
> الان میتونن ثبت نام کنن یا بعدا دفترچه جدا میاد .؟؟


فکر کنم بعد کنکور هنگام انتخاب رشته ! همین یه چند هفته پیش ثبتنامش تموم شد با ! یعنی تا اینقدر فرصته نگران ثبت نام با سوابق نباشین که هر دانشگاهی جلو درش داره هوار میکشه که تورو جون مادرت بیا یه ترم بخون

----------


## Mohamad_R

> عزیزم نوشته در سال گذشته ثبت نام کردی یا نه. منم مثل شما ثبت نام کردم ولی شرکت نکردم. پس باید تیک بزنی.



نزنین هم مشکل خاصی پیش نمیاد ( منظورم اینه که اگه نزدین هم نگران نباشین)  صرفا به خاطر امار گیری و این داستاناس

----------

